# Economical heating query



## netz (8 Jan 2012)

Hi, I have a gas central heating system - one radiator always causing problems. Sludge has built up in the pipes behind the wall so ongoing problems for years. After yet another expensive visit from our plumber, we have decided to get rid of just this one radiator, and replace with an electric radiator of some kind. How can I tell which oil filled radiator will provide the most economical option for an average sized dining room - thanks!!


----------



## jpd (9 Jan 2012)

Just a thought, will replacing the radiator not just cure the symptons and leave the real problem ?


----------



## netz (9 Jan 2012)

No, the sludge which is causing the problem is confined to one radiator - it is in an extension, and the pipes are built right into the wall. It is fed from an upstairs source, so if the source is cut off from upstairs, sludge is isolated from the rest of the system. I can get it cleared, but need either take up floor upstairs, or breaking into wall - both expensive options. The room itself is normally quite warm, and well insulated and to be honest it is the first radiator switched off in spring, so I think a small portable option is perfect for the room.


----------



## Leo (9 Jan 2012)

Did your plumber try a power flush? 

If you have that significant a sluge problem, I'd imagine it's just a matter of time before other rads are impacted. Is there an anit-corrosion agent in the system?
Leo


----------



## Shane007 (9 Jan 2012)

Removing the radiator will definitely not solve the issue. It will just hide the symptom temporarily until it arises in a worse state a little later down the line in the next radiator from the end of the system.

If you have sludge in your system it will definitely get worse and then be harder to clean out and eventually affecting the heat exchanger of the boiler itself. The radiator in question is probably the last radiator on the system and therefore has the least amount of velocity within the system. If sludge was the only issue here, then simply removing the radiator, washing out in your back gardem with a power hose, etc. would remove the sludge and would temporarily resolve the issue in that radiator. But at least you would know that the only issue with your system is sludge build up and a powerflush will definitely remedy this.

More to the point, at a guess, I am wondering do you have a drop down system? To know, does your pipes leading to your downstairs radiators come out of the wall or are they coming up from the floor? If from the wall, you have a drop down system. If so, let me know and I will explain the issues with this type of system.

Also check the head of the circulating pump in the gas boiler. Is it a 15/50 or is it a 15/60? It will be written on the pump head itself.

My guess is you have a drop down system and a 15/50 circulating pump.

To resolve, you need to powerflush the system, put a decent inhibitor in, such as Fernox F1, and replace the pump head with a 15/60.


----------



## laois1 (9 Jan 2012)

Apologies if i m hijacking this thread slightly but i also need advice in this area. i also have a problem with a radiator which wont heat properly. Its a downstairs radiator - and is the longest distance from the gas boiler, in a conservatory. The pipes come out of the floor. i have tried bleeding the air out of it but no improvement. The water runs clear out of it so i didnt see any sludge but could there be some inside ? the pipes come out of the floor. Its a relatively new house built in 2005. Any advice - how much would a plumber cost to do the procedure you mentioned above - powerflush or could i have a different problem. My bolier is a vokera mynute 35 if thats any help. Many thanks


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2012)

laois1 said:


> how much would a plumber cost to do the procedure you mentioned above - powerflush or could i have a different problem.


 
There are a number of threads that cover this issue already, try the search facility on this forum and Homes & Gardens.

Where are you based?


----------



## Shane007 (10 Jan 2012)

laois1 said:


> Apologies if i m hijacking this thread slightly but i also need advice in this area. i also have a problem with a radiator which wont heat properly. Its a downstairs radiator - and is the longest distance from the gas boiler, in a conservatory. The pipes come out of the floor. i have tried bleeding the air out of it but no improvement. The water runs clear out of it so i didnt see any sludge but could there be some inside ? the pipes come out of the floor. Its a relatively new house built in 2005. Any advice - how much would a plumber cost to do the procedure you mentioned above - powerflush or could i have a different problem. My bolier is a vokera mynute 35 if thats any help. Many thanks


 
Your issue does not sound like sludge as the system is not that old and would only sludge up if you have had problems with the system. It is more of a balancing issue I would say.

Try turning off all rads except the problem radiator. If it heats up then you may need to balance the system. 

The wheel valve on a radiator is to turn on and off the radiator, whilst the lockshield valve is used to balance the radiator. This rad should have its LSV fully open. Then go to the next furthest rad on the system from the boiler and fully open the LSV and then turn back to off a small amount. Do this along the system until you get to the closest rad to the boiler. This one only needs to be just slightly open. It will still redden.

If you still have a problem, your circulating pump in the boiler is either under-sized or under-performing for the amount of radiators that you have.

Also how many radiators do you have on your system?


----------

